# Audacious vs Amarok



## Anonymous (May 12, 2009)

I didn't install no one yet on my FreeBSD 7.2, KDE 3.5.10. 
I have to used Amarok but I am thinking to switch to Audacious. 
Is it a good idea, please?

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (May 12, 2009)

I prefer mplayer over everything....

audacious is much more lightweight then amarok... but also lacks some features
it also have problems with fvwm window manager, but i guess not many user here, except me, are using it.

Last i used Amarok it was huge, slow and buggy.
and because of Amarko i had to install A lot of KDE stuff, which i prefer to avoid, since i prefer lightweight things


to make mplayer easier to use on daily basis, i have developed playd script (FreeBSD specific, but can be ported to other os as well)
http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=ygnbqp&n=playd-1.1.3.tar.gz
perhaps you'd be interested.... It's pretty easy to use (i'm hoping to port it to perl, when I have enough time, then i could implement many more useful features)

EDIT:
updated link...
my homepage won't be available in few days until have enough cash to pay for hosting


----------



## roddierod (May 12, 2009)

For just plain audio I still think XMMS is the best choice.

I tried Amarok various times but the bugs are just too much for me. I haven't tried it in 8 months or so.

Audacious is nice and works, but I switch back to XMMS becaus of missing features.


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 12, 2009)

the new version of amarok is missing some serious mojo.
id recommend just using xmms. its what i use and does what its supposed to do pretty damn well.


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2009)

Thank to everyone. I am not home at this moment but first I will try the script from killasmurf86 and second Audicious.
XMMS I never like.


----------



## graudeejs (May 13, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Thank to everyone. I am not home at this moment but first I will try the script from killasmurf86 and second Audicious.
> XMMS I never like.



When you use my script you can compile mplayer without gtk and skins


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> When you use my script you can compile mplayer without gtk and skins



Thank you very much.


----------



## graudeejs (May 13, 2009)

you're welcome....

about week or 2 ago I submitted playd port (multimedia/playd), hopefully it will be available in ports collections 


btw it's very nice when you can map your keyborad shortcuts (like i can in fvwm2).
It saves me a lot of time, when i want to control volume, skip song, repeat playlist, seek, etc...


----------



## lme@ (May 13, 2009)

You can also take a look at atunes, if you don't mind using java.


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2009)

mplayer works perfect but I don't use a script because it was compiled with skins (I don't know why because I never change it ) ).

Thanks.

P.S.

I need to try once a FVWM.


----------



## graudeejs (May 14, 2009)

you can cd /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer
`$ make config`
remove support for skins and gtk
and reinstall mplayer


anyway, mplayer rocks





			
				lumiwa said:
			
		

> I need to try once a FVWM.


Just don't get afraid, when you first start fvwm, because untill you configure it (and that is pretty log process) it looks like from stone age.

you can also try my config:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3818
for icons to show you need to donwload:
http://killasmurf86.lv/data/download/ks86_fvwm_icons.tar.bz2

and of course do a little editing of your own to ~/.fvwm/config/path.fvwm2rc and ~/.fvwm/config/apps.fvwm2rc at minimum 
good luck trying


----------



## Oko (May 14, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> I didn't install no one yet on my FreeBSD 7.2, KDE 3.5.10.
> I have to used Amarok but I am thinking to switch to Audacious.
> Is it a good idea, please?
> 
> Thanks.



You should ask yourself what kind of audio files are you likely to listen before installing tons of useless crap.

In my case the answer is simple. Besides CDs I keep most of my music files in compressed mp3 format even though I prefer ogg files. The reality is that most small commercial players are able to play only mp3 files. 

Since, I like libmad library for decoding MP3s I installed madplay on my machine. I also have Lame which is handy when you 
have to convert between .wav and .mp3 formats. Usually CDs are ripped in M$/IBM .wav format. Wav and raw can be played using aucat from the base of OpenBSD. I would assume something similar exists in the base of FreeBSD. Speaking of CDs on OpenBSD you can play them directly with cdio utility from the base. Again I would assume that FreeBSD has something similar in the base.

Now I do use MPlayer but for its mancoder feature which I need for creating DVDs. That is whole another thread which you can find on this forum including many of my posts.


----------



## graudeejs (May 14, 2009)

cdcontrol(1)


----------



## SPlissken (May 14, 2009)

Personnaly i use mplayer for simple play but to browse my musical collection , i have installed mpd + sonata which is a great combination


----------



## graudeejs (May 14, 2009)

updated playd:
made workaround for some mp3's that reported themselves as pplication/octet-stream
because of that they weren't added to playlist
http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=ygnbqp&n=playd-1.1.3.tar.gz


----------

